# Marker that won't bleed through paint



## MarshallPope (Jan 4, 2017)

I seem to remember this topic being covered before, but the search isn't coming up with anything.

I'm looking for a permanent marker that I can use to draw plank lines on a deck that will not bleed through subsequent coats of paint (Rosco Off-Broadway, usually) when the masonite is reused for the next show down the line. Sharpie has always bled through too much for reuse. I remember a charge artist I've worked with using Staples-brand markers, but I don't recall if that deck was stock or if it was trashed afterwards, and there isn't a staples in town for me to test.

I assume I'll just have to go buy a variety and test them out, but if anyone has any suggestions, that would be marvelous.

Thanks!

mp


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 4, 2017)

Look for "paint markers" instead of "ink markers". Sharpie actually makes a line of paint markers, just to confuse things.


----------



## Van (Jan 4, 2017)

The Issue with Permanent Markers bleeding through is that they are Permanent. Since they are not water soluble, and since most are either Oil or solvent based formulas, they tend to seal the pores of what you put them on and subsequently shed paints, dyes stains etc. You could try a paint pen but most of those are enamel. the best advice is either A) put a coat of Shellac < you can cut it to 2# even> or 'Killz' on when trying to reuse MDF or Masonite. B) Find a good water based marker that will work for your planking.

Hey, do you pronounce it Washita or O-wa-cheet-tah?


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the input! I'll see what I can find.

It's pronounced Wash-it-ah. (My favorite common mispronunciation: Oh-you-a-shitta)


----------



## Van (Jan 4, 2017)

In McCurtain County it's pronounced O-wa-chee-ta, but they still call them the "washita" mountains. There's a big festival at Beavers Bend State Park called the "O-wa-chee-ta Festival" I've never asked anyone that speaks Choctaw which was correct.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 4, 2017)

You could cheat a bit and lay painters tape down where you know your lines will go then paint the floor and remember where you painters tape is and draw your plank lines. As long as it's not seeing high heel action it should hold up.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 4, 2017)

I'll remember that for future use. 

Though I said planks, I'm actually doing a parquet floor, so it needs to be a bit more precise, which is why I'm hoping for a marker solution. I'm now considering refilling an old Crayola marker with India ink and giving that a try.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 4, 2017)

MarshallPope said:


> I'll remember that for future use.
> 
> Though I said planks, I'm actually doing a parquet floor, so it needs to be a bit more precise, which is why I'm hoping for a marker solution. I'm now considering refilling an old Crayola marker with India ink and giving that a try.


Yeah that would be alot more tape than just normal long hardwood floor planks.


----------



## Theresa (Jan 8, 2017)

I would test these first but I've had good luck with the Molotow One4All Acrylic Paint Markers. There are other Molotow markers that look similar so make sure you get the One4All.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 8, 2017)

Do a test and plan on several coats of primer to be used on the Masonite when it comes time to reuse.

Or don't use a marker, just paint the floor. Takes longer but good educational experience. 

So says my wife the scenic.


----------



## lwinters630 (Jan 9, 2017)

What if you took a 12"x12" piece of plywood, use a glue gun and lay on beads to simulate the parquet lines. Sand slightly if needed. Screw a handle on the back. Use it as a giant stamp to print the parquet with paint.

Lay out a grid every 24" with white chalk line, to guide you. (it will mop off with water)


----------



## Amiers (Jan 9, 2017)

lwinters630 said:


> What if you took a 12"x12" piece of plywood, use a glue gun and lay on beads to simulate the parquet lines. Sand slightly if needed. Screw a handle on the back. Use it as a giant stamp to print the parquet with paint.
> 
> Lay out a grid every 24" with white chalk line, to guide you. (it will mop off with water)



Not a bad idea for a stamp but I think he wanted the marker to accent the division of floor squares and make them pop more.


----------



## lwinters630 (Jan 9, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Not a bad idea for a stamp but I think he wanted the marker to accent the division of floor squares and make them pop more.


That is my thought, the hot glue lines are the division lines, the shadow between the wood boards. how


----------



## jonliles (Jan 11, 2017)

Why not use a paint pin? They are usually just acrylic pain or some variant of enamel paint.

Or, you can just use the marker and seal the whole thing with some diluted polyurethane. Gray Grabber or Kilz works well to seal it in preparation for the next coat of paint.


----------

